# It's been too long



## Trotter (Oct 16, 2016)

It's been too long since I've had time to do some woodworking, but I found some great deals at a yard sale the other day and it has me chomping at the bit to get started again. I thought I'd show you guys my finds from last weekend = )

10" Ryobi planer
10" Ryobi table saw
12" Craftsman band saw
Craftsman jointer
12" Craftsman miter saw with a brand new Dewalt blade
Dovetail jig kit
And I got all of this for $265. I could not believe it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 16, 2016)

That would definitely be enough to stir one's interest; sweet deal! Tools all look to be in excellent shape too!!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2016)

Nice score.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Trotter (Oct 16, 2016)

Yeah, I couldn't believe the guy when I saw the prices. He was an older man and I asked him, not that I minded, but why was he selling everything so cheaply? He told me he bought a bunch of new stuff and that his wife told him he had to sell everything he was replacing before he could move his new tools into the garage


----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2016)

Trotter said:


> Yeah, I couldn't believe the guy when I saw the prices. He was an older man and I asked him, not that I minded, but why was he selling everything so cheaply? He told me he bought a bunch of new stuff and that his wife told him he had to sell everything he was replacing before he could move his new tools into the garage



Send that woman some flowers and a box of chocolates with a note that says "Thanks for making my new tools possible!".

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Trotter (Oct 16, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Send that woman some flowers and a box of chocolates with a note that says "Thanks for making my new tools possible!".


Haha I got to thank her in person. When I bought all of them the man took all around his shop and showed me everything he was working on and that he had made. He was taking me inside his house to show me a bunch of the furniture he'd made over the years when his wife stopped me and said' " I'm sorry about him. He gets over excited when he starts talking about wood. You don't have to stay, hun." I couldn't make her believe that I was in awe of the old man's craftsmanship. He told me that if I would come visit him every once in a while he would teach me everything he knew

Reactions: Way Cool 6


----------



## Kevin (Oct 16, 2016)

Trotter said:


> He told me that if I would come visit him every once in a while he would teach me everything he knew



You should not pass up that opportunity. I never had a teacher - still want to take some classes. Self-taught is cool but no way not to have holes in your knowledge when you're self-taught. Can't even know it all if you take classes for 20 years but every bit of knowledge learned is worth the time.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 16, 2016)

Trotter said:


> He told me that if I would come visit him every once in a while he would teach me everything he knew



As Kevin stated, do not pass up that opportunity! Make him you're new best buddy!! Old craftsmen can teach you lots. If he's that good, enjoy his company while he's willing and able to teach you; then someday pass it on.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 16, 2016)

Congrats! Think you made out like a bandit! Now carve time to put that good equipment to use! Chuck


----------

